# help indentifying - Amber Orange Crush bottles



## Nyria (Aug 4, 2005)

I have looked everywhere on the net and can't find these bottles.  Maybe because they are Canadian.
 Could someone please help me find out how to find the date of the bottles and possibly how much they are worth??

 I have a 6 pack of Orange Crush Bottles.
 Amber - 7 Oz
 One side Has "Orange- Crush T.M. REG." (in orange and white)

 Other side - Mr. Crushy facing left,
 "This special bottle protects the delicate fruit flavor and fresgh taste"
 "Orange Crush Limited" Contents 7Fl. Ounces"

 They are all empty but in mint condition and come in a cardboard holder that says "Orange Crush "Handi-Pack"

 I'll try to post a pic if I can
 Thanks for your help!


----------



## Nyria (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry - that last pic was enormous!

 Here's a pic of the other side:


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 4, 2005)

Brown Crushes were made in the 30's. Worth about $10.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 5, 2005)

your bottle can date from the 30's to the 60's. i have never tried to attach a link but try this site if it works.
 http://www.ambercrush.thesodafizz.com/
 this site has the best information on orange crush i've seen.


----------

